# Need Subs: north Detroit suburbs



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

We are looking for plow drivers and subs to work on large commercial accounts in Macomb county. Mostly large retail chain stores. No sidewalks to do. Just plowing with our truck or yours. Contact John 586-634-2904

also looking for salt truck subs


----------



## szxjw3 (Nov 24, 2004)

*sub*

I have a 2003 2500 hd chev. with a bag spreader , 8' fisher plow. been plowing for 20 years.
how much per hour will you be paying? where are you located?

Ron


----------

